
Don't date a girl who reads - austengary
http://sean.terretta.com/dont-date-a-girl-who-reads-charles-warnke
======
seanhandley
Well written, though nihilistic.

Conversely - don't date a man who writes.

Find one that leads an undocumented life of events without seeking approval or
record. Find a man who knows how to be.

------
escherba
Don't read prose written for the sake of sounding meaningful.

